# Thor



## Triple-J (May 5, 2011)

So I saw this last Sunday and I wasn't expecting much cause for the most part I can't stand Marvels movies (even though I love their comics) but I absolutely loved it which was quite a surprise!

First off the trailer is very misleading as it paints it out as being comedic and set on earth but most of the film is set on Asgard (which despite being a cgi set looks incredible!) also it's very different to Marvels other films as it's a fantasy movie....yep it's a big epic fantasy movie that has more in common with Lord of the Rings, Star Wars and strangely enough the Dolph Lundgren Masters of the Universe movie than anything else.

The humour of the film is good but never gets cheesy and the fights are all great too but the scenes with Odin, Loki and Thor together were outstanding and really tense in places plus it has a bad guy whose very complex as he's creepy but somehow manages to be a sympathetic figure too and unlike most villains he's not hamming it up making bad puns and cackling 24/7.

Overall it was a real breath of fresh air and apart from the love interest angle (which to be fair is only a kiss near the end anyway) it was free of all the cliches that most Marvel movies have plus unlike IM2 it didn't feel like a 2 hour ad for a soundtrack they were trying to sell you.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 5, 2011)

I'll have to say that I too unexpectedly enjoyed this film. 

And I keep forgetting that Chris Hemsworth was from Home And Away.  Aussie actor Hollywood takeover for the lulz.

EDIT: 



Spoiler



I also loved the fact that they hinted Hawkeye.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 5, 2011)

I trust you men, I will go see this film and report back


----------



## TheChuggernaut (May 6, 2011)

I am a huge Marvel nerd and i am more than stoked to see this and CA. i thought IM1 and @ were good movies and loved the newer Hulk...ive also been hearing many good things about Thor...bring on the Avengers!


----------



## ShadyDavey (May 6, 2011)

Thor......Captain America.....Green Lantern......

Damn. Shit's getting real!


----------



## Varcolac (May 6, 2011)

Saw it, loved it.

Was reminded of Amon Amarth every ten minutes during the Asgard scenes though.

"Thor, Oden's son!"


----------



## 6strings_only (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the warning guys! Now I know wich movie I definately will not see.
(since all in the sevenstrings movie loved Monsters, wich in real is a crappy and boring movie)


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 6, 2011)

It's good to hear positive reviews. On that note I'll be going to see it and I'm going to blast Amon the whole...seems like the things to do.


----------



## TheChuggernaut (May 6, 2011)

im on an Amon Amarth binge leading up to my viewing of Thor tonight...thanks guys...


----------



## MFB (May 6, 2011)

Was supposed to see this today but had a HUGE change in my plans for the week, so I probably won't catch it till Tuesday or so. Looking forward to it.

I'm sensing that Thor will be good, if at least DECENT, and that Capt. America will be the best of the bunch coming out, and expect Green Lantern to be meh, with X-Men : First Class scraping the bottom of the barrel.


----------



## krypter (May 6, 2011)

TheChuggernaut said:


> I am a huge Marvel nerd and i am more than stoked to see this and CA. i thought IM1 and @ were good movies and loved the newer Hulk...ive also been hearing many good things about Thor...bring on the Avengers!




DDUUUUUUDEEE!!! AMEN! 

Did you see the end "easter egg" OMG!!! MIND=BLOWN!



Thor was awesome i thought. I had a few issues with pacing, but Asgard look absolutely STUNNING. I want to see it again just for that. 
Also, everytime i have a drink i want to slam and down and yell "GET ME ANOTHER!!!" but my girlfriend says no. And until i tower above her hammer-in-hand, i just have to listen i guess.


----------



## TheChuggernaut (May 6, 2011)

Im seeing it tonight and i am completely ready with a second pair of underwear from all the Nerdgasms i will be having


----------



## Opeth666 (May 7, 2011)

it was a great movie! but I was bummed when the ending credits song came on... it needs to be twilight of the thunder god! ugh! overall I was pleased and natalie portman and kat dennings! my two Celebrity crushes in the same movie! Nerdgasm and Orgasm was Imminent


----------



## Pauly (May 7, 2011)

It was okay. I thought Portman went through the motions a bit, and for a Marvel film I expected a bit more bang-whizz-kapow! but other than that it was enjoyable in the same way the first Iron Man was. Not an amazing film but decent enough.

Also who spotted the Eye of Agamotto (sp?) in Odin's treasure room? And who stayed after the credits to see the obvious set up for The Avengers movie? Something about cubes...


----------



## Origin (May 7, 2011)

Noice, I was on the fence about whether to see it or not, now I'ma make an effort to make it over.  Been listening to a SHITLOAD of Tyr lately, so it helps my desire.


----------



## setsuna7 (May 7, 2011)

the cube is the Tesseract Cube..

something 'bout this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cosmic_Cube


----------



## Opeth666 (May 7, 2011)

setsuna7 said:


> the cube is the Tesseract Cube..
> 
> something 'bout this Cosmic Cube - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



omgzzzz you say Tesseract!!!!

sorry had to.

interesting read. thanks


----------



## sakeido (May 9, 2011)

saw this last night... omg it was so awesome. Loved practically everything about it.. especially the parts where Thor first showed up on earth and didn't quite know how to fit in.

"THIS DRINK IS DELICIOUS, I SHALL HAVE ANOTHER" *smash*

best scene in the movie though 
"I NEED A HORSE."
"We only have cats, dogs, birds, that kind of thing..."
"THEN GET ME ONE OF THOSE LARGE ENOUGH TO RIDE"

it was a great time at the movies  right up there with the first Iron Man, imo. Anthony Hopkins as Odin was awesome, and that Heimdall guy was too badass for his own good.


----------



## Xaios (May 9, 2011)

"We drank, we fought, he made his ancestors proud!"


----------



## TheChuggernaut (May 11, 2011)

this movie was fucking AWESOME.

im gonna lose my mind for Captain America if its at this level of awesomeness.


----------



## synrgy (May 11, 2011)

Much to my pleasant surprise, I thought it was really good. I could have done completely without the 'love story' bit ("I've known you for approximately 3 minutes but I love you forever!!" ) but other than that I had no complaints at all. It was surprisingly well paced, particularly when taking into consideration that the first movie in any franchise has a LOT of story to set up during the first act.

My biggest fear going in was that we would only see Asgard during the prologue, but again they surprised me; only a fraction of the movie takes place on Earth.

Up against all film, I'd give it 3-3.5 stars (out of 5). If compared only to other comic book movies, I'd say it gets at least a 4.


----------



## MFB (May 11, 2011)

I'd say it was on par with the Iron Man movies, and it'd give it a solid 8.5 out of 10. Well paced, nothing was too ridiculous (albeit synrgy makes a good point with the love story), story was actually plausible and done almost to exact Norse names and looked good. What more can you ask for?


----------



## soliloquy (May 12, 2011)

anyone caught the secret ending after the credits?

what were the teasing? it cant be captain america as they already did that in some other movie i'm forgetting. maybe iron man 2? 

online they say its captain america...wouldn't make sense as CA is just around the corner to being released :S


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 12, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> anyone caught the secret ending after the credits?
> 
> what were the teasing? it cant be captain america as they already did that in some other movie i'm forgetting. maybe iron man 2?
> 
> online they say its captain america...wouldn't make sense as CA is just around the corner to being released :S


 

I saw it. 



Spoiler



It did 2 things: 

1: It sets up Thor's inevitable return (as oddly said in the credits) and his involvement with Nick Fury + Avengers. 

2: It states that Loki is still alive and well, which may hint his involvement as one of the antagonists (or main) in Avengers. 

I'll have to be honest that the secret ending was a tad underwhelming for me, considering the previous Marvel movies were a bit more surprising.


----------



## Triple-J (May 12, 2011)

Bloody Inferno is right as Tom Hiddleston who plays Loki has signed a multi film deal which will mean him being in another Thor movie and the Avengers movie which is pretty cool as I think there's a lot of potential for the character to develop as he's not a 100% clear cut and defined bad guy and some of his actions in the film could be seen in a different light.


----------



## windu (May 12, 2011)

im a huge comic geek!! i must start off by saying that thor was amazing! did the comic ever bit of justice i thought it was going too (aside from him not being in donald blakes body, they did have him in there kinda and i was glad they did that at least lol)


the storlines for ironman hulk and thor were all approved by marvel first before prooduction began (if i remember correctly) marvel got tired of these production companys ruining their stories (xmen and that LAME hulk movie and such)

they are looking to see if they can find someone to play antman and wasp but the directors said if they didnt it wouldnt be a big deal they already got a good mojority of the avengers already. 

but back to thor. it was a damn good movie. i didnt think anything was really wrong with it.

(and green lantern is gonna be epic!)

EDIT:

SPOILER! becuase i dont know how to do that hidden text thing on the advanced thingy lol






























and for you none nerds out that kyle barton is hawkeye! (one of the orginal avengers! expect him in avengers!)


----------



## Psychobuddy (May 12, 2011)

Going to see this tomorrow, good to hear people are still giving it favorable reviews. 

Oooooooo I'm so excited!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MFB (May 12, 2011)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correction/more like addition :



Spoiler



The cosmic cube is also the key plot point for Capt. America as there is a scene in the trailer where Red Skull opens up the case and it's glowing, so that's gonna be the main focus. However, you can also figure out how Capt. America is going to end, not only because it's set in the past , but because SHIELD now has the cube which means Red Skull doesn't.


----------



## TheChuggernaut (May 12, 2011)

windu said:


> im a huge comic geek!! i must start off by saying that thor was amazing! did the comic ever bit of justice i thought it was going too (aside from him not being in donald blakes body, they did have him in there kinda and i was glad they did that at least lol)
> 
> 
> the storlines for ironman hulk and thor were all approved by marvel first before prooduction began (if i remember correctly) marvel got tired of these production companys ruining their stories (xmen and that LAME hulk movie and such)
> ...



its CLINT Barton...sorry the nerd in me had to say it


----------



## windu (May 12, 2011)

TheChuggernaut said:


> its CLINT Barton...sorry the nerd in me had to say it



+1

you sir just got me! while i was typing this i was talking about kyle rayner lol got all my junk mixed up lol. TOASTY!


----------



## soliloquy (May 12, 2011)

windu said:


> im a huge comic geek!! i must start off by saying that thor was amazing! did the comic ever bit of justice i thought it was going too (aside from him not being in donald blakes body, they did have him in there kinda and i was glad they did that at least lol)
> 
> 
> the storlines for ironman hulk and thor were all approved by marvel first before prooduction began (if i remember correctly) marvel got tired of these production companys ruining their stories (xmen and that LAME hulk movie and such)
> ...




to do that green box, its easy. its very similar to putting quotes or the '' around a jpeg link.

use this without the space:
[ spoiler ] [ / spoiler ]

hope that helps :)


----------



## Infamous Impact (May 12, 2011)

I was confused by the lack of Amon Amarth in the soundtrack


----------



## Origin (May 12, 2011)

I fucking despised the character talking about iPods and making other stupid pop culture references, she was utterly useless and contributed nothing. Also the love plot was completely unnecessary. Obviously that can't change that I loved the movie in general  Good shit.


----------



## Rock4ever (May 12, 2011)

Thor rocked, Portman was smoking hot, and I can't believe the dude played Thor and Tiberius Kirk in the last star trek movie.


----------



## BrandonARC (May 12, 2011)

great movie. not what i expected at all.


----------



## soliloquy (May 12, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> Thor rocked, Portman was smoking hot, and I can't believe the dude played Thor and Tiberius Kirk in the last star trek movie.



considering they left star trek open ended for part two, i'm curious to see if they will make him lose all that muscle.


----------



## synrgy (May 13, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> Thor rocked, Portman was smoking hot, and I can't believe the dude played Thor and Tiberius Kirk in the last star trek movie.



Get your Kirk family straight, Guy! 

That was _George_ Kirk. Tiberius is _his_ father, who is only referenced; not portrayed.


----------



## synrgy (May 13, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> considering they left star trek open ended for part two, i'm curious to see if they will make him lose all that muscle.



Considering his character died in the opening sequence of the first one, I don't think we'll be seeing him again.


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 13, 2011)

I'm just curious? 

I watched most of Iron Man 2 today and after the credits. 
The guy that was watching him is in mexico and sees from what it looks like to me "Thor's Hammer" and a huge crater blast. 

Does that represent Thor being in the next movie of Iron Man or this one?


----------



## MFB (May 13, 2011)

Xiphos68 said:


> I'm just curious?
> 
> I watched most of Iron Man 2 today and after the credits.
> The guy that was watching him is in mexico and sees from what it looks like to me "Thor's Hammer" and a huge crater blast.
> ...



Nope, that was strictly a set up for this as well as him being part of the Avengers, which unknown at the time to Thor and Stark, that they would be on together


----------



## soliloquy (May 17, 2011)

MFB said:


> Nope, that was strictly a set up for this as well as him being part of the Avengers, which unknown at the time to Thor and Stark, that they would be on together



not only that, but if you saw 'HULK' the last one, and watched its DVD with deleted scenes, you'll see the guy playing hulk walking around in north pole/alaska/someplace cold and he creates an avalanche, flips out, turns into hulk, and one of the ice bergs that is flown around is captain america's frozen body....

iron man two has stark using captain americas shield as a toy

there is a reference to stark in the movie thor too


----------



## MFB (May 17, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> not only that, but if you saw 'HULK' the last one, and watched its DVD with deleted scenes, you'll see the guy playing hulk walking around in north pole/alaska/someplace cold and he creates an avalanche, flips out, turns into hulk, and one of the ice bergs that is flown around is captain america's frozen body....
> 
> iron man two has stark using captain americas shield as a toy
> 
> there is a reference to stark in the movie thor too



I saw it in theaters and didn't bother getting the DVD or anything, but I'm surprised they'd release THAT big of a clip in something like Hulk extras. And yeah, I had a nerdgasm when I saw the shield come out as well as the triangle crystal come into play.


----------



## Nick1 (May 17, 2011)

I saw it last week and I really liked it. 

I laughed out loud in the theater (which I never do) when they introduced the "Gate Keeper" and his eyes are all bloodshot and looking like he just got done hitting the bong a few times.....

I was really impressed with how Chris Hemsworth got himself in shape in 3 months. They sized up his costume before he started hitting the gym and 3 months later he is TOO big for his costume. Thats pretty impressive!


----------



## Alberto7 (May 18, 2011)

Honestly, I had never dealt with anything related to Thor as a Marvel character. However, this movie was really good, even though I did find it a little short (probably because I was enjoying it a lot ... Or because I have no idea of the original story from comic books, or how it relates to other Marvel movies).

Also... I NEED A HORSE!
I laughed so hard at that part. SO funny


----------



## Sicarius (May 18, 2011)

I walked in with an hour or so left in it, and it wasn't too bad. 

I'll have to get off my ass and go watch it again.

Have no idea what the thing at the end of the credits was though.


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 18, 2011)

Saw Thor tonight, and I must say I'm impressed. Very cool movie, even better than I expected it to be. 
And Chris Hemsworth is a fucking beast. I can't believe he got that physique in only 3 months!
And Natalie Portman


----------



## soliloquy (May 18, 2011)

i'm surprised no one is mentioning Kat Dennings's character as hot. well, her character was kinda annoying, but shes still hot


----------



## s_k_mullins (May 19, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> i'm surprised no one is mentioning Kat Dennings's character as hot. well, her character was kinda annoying, but shes still hot



I can definitely agree with this!


----------



## soliloquy (May 19, 2011)

s_k_mullins said:


> I can definitely agree with this!



those lips


----------



## Jontain (May 19, 2011)

saw this the other night and other than being a bit cheesey it was pretty good and offered the odd lol


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 20, 2011)

Hopefully they're preparing to make an Avengers movie. That would be sick. And then maybe a Marvel Civil War movie, maybe even a Marvel Zombies movie lol.


----------



## MFB (May 20, 2011)

GalacticDeath said:


> Hopefully they're preparing to make an Avengers movie. That would be sick. And then maybe a Marvel Civil War movie, maybe even a Marvel Zombies movie lol.



Avengers has been in the works for a WHILE now my friend


----------



## technomancer (May 20, 2011)

GalacticDeath said:


> Hopefully they're preparing to make an Avengers movie. That would be sick. And then maybe a Marvel Civil War movie, maybe even a Marvel Zombies movie lol.



Where have you been? That's been the plan since the first Iron Man movie was released, these all tie in and lead up to the Avengers movie.

The Avengers is scheduled to come out next year along with Iron Man 3 and potentially Thor 2, and Captain America comes out in July


----------



## synrgy (May 20, 2011)

The only thing that has me  about Avengers is that Mark "no personality" Ruffalo is playing the Hulk. That just seems like the worst casting job ever, to me.

*edit* PS: Ed Norton is a jerk!


----------



## technomancer (May 20, 2011)

synrgy said:


> The only thing that has me  about Avengers is that Mark "no personality" Ruffalo is playing the Hulk. That just seems like the worst casting job ever, to me.
> 
> *edit* PS: Ed Norton is a jerk!



Yeah Norton may be a jerk but he's a FANTASTIC actor... going to miss him badly as Bruce Banner


----------



## Sofos (May 20, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> anyone caught the secret ending after the credits?
> 
> what were the teasing? it cant be captain america as they already did that in some other movie i'm forgetting. maybe iron man 2?
> 
> online they say its captain america...wouldn't make sense as CA is just around the corner to being released :S



A bit late i know but this is what it is:



Spoiler



SPOILER ALERT!
Seeing as they would need an immense amount of energy to open a wormhole back to Asgard, and the cube has infinite energy, Loki wants to take advantage of this to get back to Asgard and get revenge on his 'brother' and 'father', while Nick Fury is going to use it so he can retrieve Thor and Sif and the Warriors Three.


----------



## GalacticDeath (May 21, 2011)

technomancer said:


> Where have you been? That's been the plan since the first Iron Man movie was released, these all tie in and lead up to the Avengers movie.
> 
> The Avengers is scheduled to come out next year along with Iron Man 3 and potentially Thor 2, and Captain America comes out in July


 
haha I thought those were just rumors lol. I'm super stoked now!


----------



## soliloquy (May 22, 2011)

synrgy said:


> The only thing that has me  about Avengers is that Mark "no personality" Ruffalo is playing the Hulk. That just seems like the worst casting job ever, to me.
> 
> *edit* PS: Ed Norton is a jerk!



it is said that Hulk would be hulked out through out the movie, so we wont really see much of ruffalo much anyways.


----------



## XEN (May 25, 2011)

I went with the wife and son and we loved it. Lots of action, good laughs, and plenty of eye candy.

My son (5) kept shouting "Enough!" in the car on the way home. It was hilarious.

I definitely want to catch it again.


----------



## soliloquy (May 25, 2011)

after watching the movie and letting it digest a bit...
i have to say, as much as i LOVED the movie, i kinda wish the movie offered a bit more. 

i mean, asgard is supposed to be beautiful, but all we saw was a mountain flying in space. and even then, they barley showed asgard aside from inside 4 different rooms (the kings chamber, the sitting lounge, the treasure hall, and the ceremony hall) and one bridge outside. 

i mean, if you saw Hell Boy 2, they made everything look so grand with great attention to detail and they didn't let the audience say 'i wish there was more'. 

still, an incredible movie!


----------



## MFB (May 25, 2011)

I found Asgard to be beautiful given what they did show. I mean, there were long-shots of it for the most part, and you did get to see inside parts of it, not to mention the intro when they do the fly over and such. I think it worked for it, and should they have put more in just for the sake of more, it would've felt forced.

What part in Hellboy 2 did "everything look grand," because in terms of areas outside our regular world; there was only the Market-place, the King's throne area, where the Golden Army actually lay, and the giant ...thing that helped Hellboy.


----------



## soliloquy (May 25, 2011)

MFB said:


> I found Asgard to be beautiful given what they did show. I mean, there were long-shots of it for the most part, and you did get to see inside parts of it, not to mention the intro when they do the fly over and such. I think it worked for it, and should they have put more in just for the sake of more, it would've felt forced.
> 
> What part in Hellboy 2 did "everything look grand," because in terms of areas outside our regular world; there was only the Market-place, the King's throne area, where the Golden Army actually lay, and the giant ...thing that helped Hellboy.



i forgot the name of the place, but the place where this character is from can be seen at :30 in this video:


not that i'm saying hellboy was better. just hellboy made a few things seem far more 'epic' than thor made em out to be. 

for example, the ice giants were supposed to be difficult enemies for thor, but thor squashed em easy. wheres the build up? or where is the good guy getting beaten up, only to triumph


----------



## MFB (May 25, 2011)

Yeah, I thought the same thing too. I was like "Okay, so Thor isn't challenged by their strength but their numbers?"

There was a sense of "grandeur" to Hellboy I suppose


----------



## soliloquy (May 25, 2011)

MFB said:


> Yeah, I thought the same thing too. I was like "Okay, so Thor isn't challenged by their strength but their numbers?"
> 
> There was a sense of "grandeur" to Hellboy I suppose



no, thor wasn't challenged by their numbers either. he just whipped up a tornado and easily eradicated everything in 100 feet radii of him. thor was just challenged by them invading his home. 

so i guess thor in the movie is more territorial than anything else?

even superman and spiderman over came incredible obstacles. spiderman is a bit of a wuss(in the movies at least), but superman is arguably the strongest super hero out there. but even he faces hardships.

sure, thor turning into a mortal and losing his hammer and all is tragic....but its not really in the sense that thats what made him normal for that one/two days.


----------



## Explorer (May 25, 2011)

Saw it. Didn't love it.

It's sami-faithful to the later comics, once they got rid of...



Spoiler



...the only thing that really makes Thor vulnerable, being Dr. Blake.

There was *no* character arc. He was supposedly mortal, but the only time he *might* have been in danger is when the metal guy had his sights set on Thor. 

Other than that, there was absolutely no sense of menace to be had in this movie, no real peril. "Let's battle frost giants!" "Let's battle the metal guy!" "Let me fight my way to Mjolnir!" 

This movie fell far short of almost every Marvel movie since "Spiderman." Given how great the first "Iron Man" was, and how dramatic the character arc was for Tony Stark, Thor and the Asgardian Warriors might as well have been characters in a movie about a laser tag championship.



Very disappointing.I won't see any further "Thor" movies.


----------



## soliloquy (May 25, 2011)

/\ i kind of agree you, but i still saw it as really entertaining. 
i kinda wish the movie was a bit longer as there is so much they could have done with Thor. 

i only wish that the avengers is going to be long, like 3-4 hours long. otherwise the story just wont make sense as everything would be rushed...


----------



## Explorer (May 26, 2011)

Oh, I'm not saying it wasn't entertaining. However, using rewatch value as a metric, "Thor" just doesn't seem to have enough meat on that bone to make it worth trying to gnaw it again.

Unfortunately, I *really* liked the first "Iron Man." So, when I rewatch it, or even just remember about


Spoiler



his being in that cave, and how his fellow prisoner laid down his life for Stark... there was no such moment for Thor. 

"Yinsen, come on, get up... we've got to stick to the plan!"

"This was always the plan."

"What about your family?"

"They are all dead. I'm going to see them now."

(Eyes watering) "Thank you for saving me."

"Don't waste it. Don't waste your life."

From there, it was clear that Stark changed his entire focus. As he says later to Pepper, "There is no reception. There is no art opening. There is *only the next mission.*"



And that is why "Thor" fails. It's a light-hearted romp, but with Asgardian gods instead of the Rat Pack in Las Vegas. 

Oh, wait! There *was* some tragedy, now that I think about it!



Spoiler



"They took my iPod!"



*laugh*


----------



## Marv Attaxx (May 26, 2011)

I wanna see a "Thor vs Hulk" battle


----------



## The Reverend (May 27, 2011)

I liked Thor, only because I knew exactly what they were going to do with it. Thor, throughout much of his career in the books, has just hit shit with his hammer, and that was it. 

Smash. Smash. Maybe a storm, flashy entrance, then smash. Or maybe use him as a foil for a duck-out-of-water-joke. Smash. Smash. Throw. Catch. Throw. HRAHH! Catch. 

Repeat for like 50 years . I'm okay with that, though. I don't expect the complexity and depth of years of comic book continuity to transfer to the big screen, as behind this "art form" facade we've put up for them is a bunch of over-muscled dudes in bright colors hitting shit. For me, simple superhero action movies are more a return to form for the medium. If they surprise me with something like The Dark Knight? Awesome. But I don't expect it from pretty much any upcoming movie.

Actually, there wasn't enough Mjolnir-wielding for me. If there's a second Thor, or else just in the Avengers, in every scene they need to have him doing shit with his hammer. Even if it's completely ridiculous.


----------



## MFB (May 27, 2011)

Thor actually is kind of the butt of jokes in the Marvel world since he's pretty much a pretty boy with a hammer and a temper, which those two combined get him into trouble and he needs to think about his actions, etc... So yeah, the movie isn't too far off from how a real comic would go


----------



## sakeido (May 27, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Actually, there wasn't enough Mjolnir-wielding for me. If there's a second Thor, or else just in the Avengers, in every scene they need to have him doing shit with his hammer. Even if it's completely ridiculous.



I burst out laughing at the part where he was spinning his hammer crazy fast, using it to throw up huge pieces of rock at the frost giants the first time they fought.. brilliant! effective! looks hilarious!


----------



## shredguitar7 (May 28, 2011)

ehhhh this movie wasnt good for me... then again i blacked out in the theater because of the 3D... or was it the vodka ? shit i cant remember....


----------



## Explorer (May 28, 2011)

Oh! Biggest disappointment, and I don't care about spoiling this:

Thor flies like Superman in the film. There's no throwing Mjolnir and then grabbing/holding the strap. 

Of course! Everything else from the comic had to be held as inviolate, but the thing that made him fly uniquely... must be abandoned for the Kryptonian paradigm....


----------



## Xaios (May 29, 2011)

Explorer said:


> There's no throwing Mjolnir and then grabbing/holding the strap..


You sure about that? To me, it looked like that's exactly what he was doing.


----------



## Explorer (May 29, 2011)

I'm pretty sure. Every time he flew, he was holding the hammer, but it wasn't like he swung it first. 

Remember the frost giant scene everyone is commenting on? That's what the hammer would look like when swung around. 

It irritated me, as I used to love the Thor comics (c'mon, Mangog!), and every time he flew I groaned.


----------



## ghostred7 (May 29, 2011)

I liked it. Really glad that Portman didn't turn it to shit like everything else she's done since Leon/The Professional.

As for The Avengers/Hawkeye thing....they announced the full cast for The Avengers at SDCC, including Hawkeye...


----------



## Explorer (May 30, 2011)

ghostred7 said:


> I liked it. Really glad that Portman didn't turn it to shit like everything else she's done since Leon/The Professional.]



Hahahahaha!

God, that was funny. That being her first film, that was an extremely subtle comment... but it did make me laugh out loud....


----------



## MFB (May 30, 2011)

She didn't ruin Black Swan either from what I've heard. But yeah, her in the Professional converted people to pedophiles all over that day.


----------



## ShadowFactoryX (Jun 8, 2011)

not a comic junkie, went in with no expectations, came out satisfied


----------



## Lukifer (Jun 12, 2011)

I thought Thor was good too. Would have liked to see it in 3D but o well it was still great graphics none the less. Stoked for the Avengers. Ive never been into comics just what cartoons they showed on tv so I think I have some history to read up on


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 16, 2011)

It was a good movie. But again the 3D was totally unnecessary... I really don't like watching movies in 3D.


----------



## Xaios (Jun 16, 2011)

MFB said:


> She didn't ruin Black Swan either from what I've heard. But yeah, her in the Professional converted people to pedophiles all over that day.



I will openly say that while I well and truly dislike Natalie Portman in most of the movies she's been in, she was _incredible_ in Black Swan.


----------



## stevemcqueen (Jun 17, 2011)

3D is always neccessary. I thought it was a great movie. A little bit short though. IMO that is a movie that could have kept my attention for two and a half hours. And they also should have played Amon Amarth throughout the movie.


----------



## soliloquy (Jun 17, 2011)

Xaios said:


> I will openly say that while I well and truly dislike Natalie Portman in most of the movies she's been in, she was _incredible_ in Black Swan.



i thought she was pretty good in the other boleyn girl and even in V for Vendetta...


----------



## OlisDead (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah she was pretty good in V for Vendetta. Found her good in Black Swan even if the movie was'nt that good for me.


----------

